# 

## dendrytus

http://www.darin.pl/system,24

----------


## Krzybagi

Witam, przeczytalem już kilka wątków, o 15 tys. i o kablach - wiem też, że ważna aby system był sprawdzony. Czy możesz już coś powiedzieć o tym nowym Darin? Niedługo muszę podjąć decyzję, a lubie mieć szersze spojrzenie. Dziękuję za to forum, bo jak odzruci sie emocje, to można wyrobić sobie zdanie.
I jeszcze pytanie, czy dla nowej budowy lepszy system radiowy czy kablowy?

----------


## dendrytus

> I jeszcze pytanie, czy dla nowej budowy lepszy system radiowy czy kablowy?


Jak położysz kabelek od systemu przewodowego to i tak będziesz mógł zastosować system bezprzewodowy.

----------


## Krzybagi

Słuszna i mądra rada, tym bardziej że te 100 czy 300 metrów bieżących przewodu to żaden koszt  :smile:  
Nie myslałem, że jest tyle rozwiązań na rynku i tyle wiedzy w temacie ID do ogarnięcia.

----------


## stkop

> Słuszna i mądra rada, tym bardziej że te 100 czy 300 metrów bieżących przewodu to żaden koszt  
> Nie myslałem, że jest tyle rozwiązań na rynku i tyle wiedzy w temacie ID do ogarnięcia.


...ii puszeczki do automatyki Simet, aby było wygodnie montować czy to radiowe czy magistralne urządzenia... wybór rozwiązań się POGŁĘBI.

http://inteldom.blogspot.com/2012/08...lacyjnych.html

----------


## dendrytus

> Słuszna i mądra rada, tym bardziej że te 100 czy 300 metrów bieżących przewodu to żaden koszt


Owszem, o ile kable będą się nadawały do innego systemu. Każdy system ma w zasadzie swój rodzaj i sposób kładzenia kabla, rzadko są "zamienne".
A kładzenie kilku typów, które dadzą nam możliwość zmiany systemu jest kosztowne i głupie.

----------


## stkop

> Owszem, o ile kable będą się nadawały do innego systemu. Każdy system ma w zasadzie swój rodzaj i sposób kładzenia kabla, rzadko są "zamienne".


 IMHO, stwierdzenie mocno przesadzone. Czasami producenci specyfikują bardzo dokładnie rodzaj użytego kabla (nawet z numerem katalogowym konkretnego producenta) po to by chronić instalacje przed bezmyślnym stosowaniem przewodów, które kompletnie nie się nie nadają do przesyłu informacji jako przewody magistralne. Zastosowanie oryginalnie zalecanego przewodu, przy zalecanej topologii przenosi w jakieś mierze odpowiedzialność za ewentulane problemy z komunikacją na producenta. Odstępstwa w topologii, czy specyfikacji przewodu mogą być przyczyną ewentualnych problemów z komunikacją, zwłaszcza w momentach gdy magistrala bliska jest swoich parametrów granicznych [jeśli chodzi o np. długość, pojemność, czy obciążenie]. Dość często do obsługi magistrali wykorzystuje się FTP [ekran + skrętka 2x4x0,5 [z zapasem żył w razie pęknięcia lub przeciążenia]. Bardzo porządny jest przewód do KNX [skrętka 2x2x0,8 w ekranie], ale w przypadku KNX potrzebna jest tylko jedna para więc druga to zapas. W przypadku standardowych krajowych rozwiązań potrzebną są zazwyczaj minimum dwie pary [czyli w przypadku przewodu KNX brak bezpiecznego zapasu]. Z tego co się orientuję bezpieczną topologią magistrali jest pętla z jednej strony nie zamknięta, która po awarii [np. przypadkowym przecięciu przewodu magistralnego] może stworzyć gwiazdę dwu ramienną. Najistotniejsze parametry do analizy to pojemność [ilość adresów jakie mają rezydować na danej magistrali], obciążenie prądowe [suma pobieranego prądu przez urządzenia magistrali], długość. Im mniej tym łatwiej o stabilną komunikację. Dotyczy ogólnie magistral o architekturze podobnej do RS-485, CAN itp. Dendrytusie grzmij.

----------


## Sztywniak

a mnie się wydaje że ta dyskusja idzie trochę w złym kierunku.
Najpierw potencjalny inwestor powinien się zastanowić jakiej funkcjonalności oczekuje, później znaleźć produkt który umożliwia realizację tej funkcjonalności. Dochodzi też czynnik finansowy ale każdy powinien wiedzieć na co go stać.
Powinien także sprawdzić czy są dostępni doświadczeni instalatorzy tego produktu weryfikując Ich referencje.
Za chwilę kolega @Krzybagi zapyta "a jaki ten kabelek ?" i posypią się najróżniejsze odpowiedzi z czego nic nie wyniknie.
Niestety, żeby dobrze wybrać trzeba na to poświęcić trochę więcej czasu niż kolor farby w salonie a jaki będzie rodzaj magistrali to już zmartwienie  instalatora.
Ja uważam że na pierwszym miejscu jest funkcjonalność a cała reszta to rzecz wtórna.

----------


## Krzybagi

Co do funkcjonalności, to chciałbym sterować roletami, oswietleniem LED i RGB, podlewniem ogródka, bramą wjazdową i garażową, ogrzewaniem na rozdzielaczach, wyłaczaniem kilku gniazdek, zworą w furtce i otwieraniem okien połaciowych. Pomiar temperatury w pomieszczeniach i na zewnątrz, pomiar światła - jasności i wilgotności, stan otwarcia okien i drzwi, czujki ruchu. Żeby z tego zrobić system inteligentny, to rozumiem, że moge sobie dowolnie zestawiać te dane z działaniami, jakie mają się wykonywać, czyli jesli podlewasz ogródek a furtka zostałaotwarta, to przerwij podlewanie w strefie przejścia, jesli jest ciemno, to zapal swiatła na ścieżce do wejścia do domu. Ważne też, żeby "nie mieszkać z instalatorem", żeby samemu ogarnąć ustawienia systemu. Co do kamer, to pewnie by się przydały, ale jeszcze nie postanowiliśmy nic na ten temat, podobnie z alarmem.

----------


## Sztywniak

Polecam Ci, rozpisz sobie dokładnie każdą funkcjonalność jaką chciałbyś uzyskać.
Zdziwisz się jak różne firmy, różnie rozumieją pojęcie ID i jak różnie rozumieją niektóre funkcjonalności.
Liderami w rankingu są ogrzewanie, oświetlenie i możliwości integracji  :wink: 
Niby wszystkie to potrafią ale różnice w możliwościach i wykonaniu są czasami drastyczne.

----------


## Krzybagi

W takim razie zrobię porównanie dla zestawu: 2 obwody LED, 1 RGB, 4 zwykłe oświetlenia do tego 3 rolety, 4 grzejniki, 2 pomiary temperatury i 2 pomiary jasności, 4 kontaktrony i czujnik ruchu. Rozpiszę jak liczyłem, żeby wyłapać pomyłki. Myślę, że na takim zestawie już wyjdą różnice. Może warto jeszcze wymyślić jakąś kombinację działań, żeby od razu sprawdzić czy system to zrealizuje? Co mogłoby być w takim zestawie trudne do osiągnięcia a jednocześnie pokazało by różnice w tych systemach? I żeby to było jedno zadanie. Np. po wejściu do domu włącz ustawienie świateł na zadanych poziomach jasności i kolorów, część włacz natychmiast, a część po 30 sekundach, zwiększ temperaturę o 1,5 stopnia, o ile nie jest otwarte okno, jeśli to dzień, to podnieś rolety.

----------


## Krzybagi

Wysyłam emaile z zapytaniem, mam nadzieję, że otrzymam odpowiedzi, bo część firm wogóle nie podaje cen, a część ma ceny zestawów.
Pytanie jest otwarte, jeśli do kogoś nie pójdzie mail, to niżej wklejam jego treść.

Witam, 
Bardzo proszę o wycenę przykładowego zestawu Państwa systemu ID. Ponieważ pragnę porównać kilka systemów, proszę o podanie cen katalogowych. Porównanie chcę zamieścić na forum Muratordom.pl 
L.p.	Funkcjonalność	                                              Nazwa sterownika i ilość	                        Wartość netto (cena netto razy ilość)
1	Oświetlenie LED 2 obwody		
2	Oświetlenie RGB 1 obwód		
3	Oświetlenie żarówki, 4 obwody		
4	Rolety, 3 sztuki		
5	Rozdzielacz ogrzewania grzejników – 4 sztuki		
6	Pomiar temperatury 2 szt.		
7	Pomiar jasności 2 sztuki		
8	Czujka ruchu 1 sztuka		
9	Kontaktrony 4 sztuki		
10	Przyciski ścienne 3 sztuki		
11	Centralka, kompletna, z zasilaczem		
12	Inne, konieczne do uruchomienia systemu lub do obsługi		

Czy Państwa system pozwala na realizację następującego zadania:
po wejściu do domu włącz ustawienie świateł na zadanych poziomach jasności i kolorów, część włącz natychmiast, a część po 30 sekundach, zwiększ temperaturę o 1,5 stopnia, o ile nie jest otwarte okno, jeśli to dzień, to podnieś rolety.

----------


## Sztywniak

rolety niech podniesie w zależności od nasłonecznienia i po włączeniu TV niech sprawdzi czy słońce nie świeci w TV. Jeśli tak to niech zasłoni roletę od strony słońca. Oczywiście niech uwzględnia przy tym że tą roletą może być tarasowa i jeśli ktoś jest na tarasie to niech tego nie robi informując jakkolwiek (mruganie świateł, sygnał dźwiękowy, niech powie) że operacja niemożliwa bo kogoś zamkniesz na tarasie. Dodatkowo jeśli pada deszcz to niech nie otwiera rolet. Jeżeli na zewnątrz rośnie temperatura to niech to uwzględni w planowaniu grzania pomieszczeń ..... tu można by dopisać jeszcze bardzo dużo  ale wtedy na końcu zostałby tylko KNX  :wink:  a raczej chcesz mieć wybór hehe
Jaki budżet planujesz na ID ? Ja się przestrzeliłem znacznie  :wink:

----------


## Krzybagi

Pytanie do firm poszło wcześniej niż Twoja podpowiedź o słońcu odbijającym się w TV  :smile: 
Co do budżetu, to maksymalnie 200 zł za metr kwadratowy. Dla domu 200 mkw to rząd 40 000 zł. a dla apartamentu 100mkw wyjdzie 20 000 zł. 
Ale to jest tak, że w miarę jak nabierasz wiedzy, to może zrozumiem, że warto dać więcej, albo przeciwnie - w kazdym razie na ten moment, te 200 zł to kwota jaką akceptuję "na swój rozum".

----------


## Małgorzata_Cz

> Wysyłam emaile z zapytaniem, mam nadzieję, że otrzymam odpowiedzi, bo część firm wogóle nie podaje cen, a część ma ceny zestawów.
> Pytanie jest otwarte, jeśli do kogoś nie pójdzie mail, to niżej wklejam jego treść.
> 
> Witam, 
> Bardzo proszę o wycenę przykładowego zestawu Państwa systemu ID. Ponieważ pragnę porównać kilka systemów, proszę o podanie cen katalogowych. Porównanie chcę zamieścić na forum Muratordom.pl 
> L.p.	Funkcjonalność	                                              Nazwa sterownika i ilość	                        Wartość netto (cena netto razy ilość)
> 1	Oświetlenie LED 2 obwody		
> 2	Oświetlenie RGB 1 obwód		
> 3	Oświetlenie żarówki, 4 obwody		
> ...


Witam, dziękuję za przesłane zapytanie i przesyłam kalkulację systemu DARIN. Zgodnie z wymaganiami przesyłam ceny katalogowe netto, pragnę podkreślić, że trwa promocja w wysokości 20%, której nie uwzględniam w wycenie, cennik dostępny http://www.darin.pl/cennik,25 

1. Oświetlenie LED 2 obwody - DARIN DL03, 1 sztuka steruje do 3 obwodów, cena 245 zł.

2. Oświetlenie RGB 1 obwód - DARIN CC01, cena 222 zł.

3. Oświetlenie żarowe, 4 obwody - DARIN DA02, potrzebne 2 sztuki, cena 238*2 = 476zł.

4. Rolety, 3 sztuki - DARIN SC01, 3 sztuki, cena 242*3= 726 zł.

5. Rozdzielacze CO, 4 sztuki - DARIN TR04, 1 szt. do 4 rozdzielaczy, cena 246 zł.

6. Pomiar temperatury 2 szt. - DARIN TS 02, 1 sztuka obsługuje 2 sondy temperatury, cena z sondami  210 zł.

7. Pomiar jasności 2 sztuki - DARIN LS02, obsługuje 2 sondy, cena z sondami 210 zł.

8. Czujka ruchu 1 sztuka - DARIN MS01 z czujką  DSC LC-100, cena 190 zł.

9. Kontaktrony 4 sztuki - DARIN IO40 1 sztuka do podłączenia 4 kontaktronów, cena modułu bez kontaktronów 240 zł.

10. Przyciski ścienne 3 sztuki – co najmniej 3 możliwości. 

Pierwsza to przycisk pojedynczy z kolorową diodą sygnalizującą zmianę stanu, realizuje dowolny schemat działania, komplet moduł z przyciskiem, cena 1 sztuki 250 zł. 

Druga możliwość, to przycisk podwójny, realizuje do 6 schematów, cena 1 sztuki 250 zł.

Trzecia możliwość to wykorzystanie tradycyjnych przycisków, wtedy potrzeba DARIN CB04, do każdego modułu można podłączyć do 4 przycisków zwykłych, cena 1 modułu 188 zł. Czyli cena tej pozycji między 188 zł a 250 * 3 =  max 750 zł. 

11.Centralka, kompletna, z zasilaczem – Jednostka Centralna z zasilaczem, 1 sztuka obsługuje do 120 modułów, cena 1865 zł.

12. Inne, konieczne do uruchomienia systemu lub do obsługi – do uruchomienia konieczny moduł konwerter magistrali DARIN BC01 cena 220 zł, magistrala w dowolnej topologii – dla tej wielkości systemu przyjmuję 100 metrów bieżących 100 zł, rozdzielacze i puszki instalacyjne około 100 zł. Proponuję jeszcze dodatkowo rozważyć zakup UPSa, koszt około 100-180 zł. Do obsługi interfejsu za pomocą tabletu, smartfona, PC lub laptopa konieczne jest wi-fi – czyli router około 100 zł.

No i tablet, np. iPad2 netto chyba 1400 zł.

*Podsumowanie, dla wersji z 3 przyciskami szklanymi podwójnymi:*
Moduły DARIN sztuk 15, wartość netto 3515 zł
Jednostka Centralna 1865 zł
Magistrala (w tym BC01) 520 zł
*RAZEM DARIN: 5900 zł*




> Czy Państwa system pozwala na realizację następującego zadania:
> po wejściu do domu włącz ustawienie świateł na zadanych poziomach jasności i kolorów, część włącz natychmiast, a część po 30 sekundach, zwiększ temperaturę o 1,5 stopnia, o ile nie jest otwarte okno, jeśli to dzień, to podnieś rolety.


Tak, DARIN zrealizuje to zadanie jednym schematem działania, który można wyzwolić z przycisku na ścianie lub z interfejsu z przycisku wirtualnego.

----------


## homiq

Witam,
poniżej przedstawiam Państwu wycenę systemu homiQ dla wskazanej konfiguracji.
Proszę mieć na uwadze, że jest to konfiguracja mikro ( w standardowym domku jest znacznie więcej funkcjonalności a nasza wycena zawiera koszt serwera, więc w efekcie kolejne punkty będą kosztować proporcjonalnie mniej co w efekcie powoduje zmieszczenie się w budżetach wskazywanych przez Krzybagi).
Aby zapewnić najwyższą jakość usług i doradztwo podczas wdrożenia nasza wycena zawsze zawiera robociznę związaną z montażem i uruchomieniem systemu. 

1	Oświetlenie LED 2 obwody	
- tak, z regulacją natężenia
2	Oświetlenie RGB 1 obwód	
- tak
3	Oświetlenie żarówki, 4 obwody	
- tak  2 x ściemniane 2 x onoff
4	Rolety, 3 sztuki	
- tak
5	Rozdzielacz ogrzewania grzejników – 4 sztuki	
- tak, przewidziane 2 wyjścia dla 4 zaworów (pomiar temp. w 2 strefach)
6	Pomiar temperatury 2 szt.	
- tak
7	Pomiar jasności 2 sztuki	
- nie widzę potrzeby pomiaru jasności wewnątrz, w komplecie zewnętrzny czujnik zmierzchu
8	Czujka ruchu 1 sztuka	
- tak (sufitowa 360st.)
9	Kontaktrony 4 sztuki	
- tak
10	Przyciski ścienne 3 sztuki	
- można użyć przycisków dowolnego producenta, duży rozrzut cenowy od 5pln w górę
możliwość podłączenia aż 16 przycisków
11	Centralka, kompletna, z zasilaczem
- serwer, 2 zasilacze, ochronniki klasy D do sprzętu	
12	Inne, konieczne do uruchomienia systemu lub do obsługi	

ponieważ urządzenia mają konfigurację sprzętową na większą ilość funkcji dlatego nasza wycena zawiera dodatkowo :

6 wyjść on/off 16A  (np. do oświetlenia, bramy, podlewania)
2 wyjścia do rolet
czujnik zmierzchu
ochronnik przeciw przepięciowy klasy D
profesionalny punkt wifi typu long range
nasz serwer daje możliwość sterowania budynkiem za pomocą dowolnego smartphona, komputera, tabletu, smart tv i wielu innych urządzeń z przeglądarką www
oczywiście w cenie jest konfiguracja VPN-a dająca możliwość sterowania zdalnego

sprzedajemy urządzenia wyłącznie z profesionalnym montażem i konfiguracją (koszt zawarty w wycenie) 
wskazany scenariusz oczywiście da się zrealizować 

łączny koszt urządzeń i robocizny 9327pln netto, vat 8%

zwracam uwagę, że jest to porównanie tylko i wyłącznie kosztowe
zasadniczo unikamy takich porównań, gdyż bywają one bardzo mylące 
trzeba brać pod uwagę jeszcze takie aspekty jak : funkcjonalność, jakość, łatwość użytkowania, uniwersalność, doradztwo i inne parametry aby w pełni świadomie wybrać nie gadżet a swojego pomocnika w życiu codziennym jakim ma być system inteligentnego domu


pozdrawiam!

ps.
kwoty 20000pln/100m2  40000pln/200m2 są zdroworozsądkowe i w tych wartościach można zbudować optymalny, użyteczny system

----------


## photos

edytuje bo nie tu wstawilem

----------


## Krzybagi

Bardzo dziękuję *Małgorzata_Cz* oraz *homiq* za oferty. W mailach otrzymałem jeszcze z dwóch innych firm, jutro je zamieszczę.

----------


## Krzybagi

Oto wycena systemu FIBARO, jaką otrzymałem na mail. 


1	Oświetlenie LED 2 obwody-  	    cena  274 zł   2szt. wartość  548 zł 
2	Oświetlenie RGB 1 obwód - 	    cena    506 zł    1szt.  wartość  506 zł 
3	Oświetlenie żarówki, 4 obwody-    cena    249 zł   4szt.  wartość  996 zł 
4	Rolety, 3 sztuki 	-                            cena    249 zł   3szt.  wartość   747 zł 
5	Rozdzielacz ogrzewania grzejników – 4 sztuki 	 cena  249 zł 	  2szt. wartość   498 zł 
6	Pomiar temperatury 2 szt. - 	         cena    148 zł    2szt.  wartość   296 zł 
7	Pomiar jasności 2 sztuki - 	         cena    195 zł     2szt.  wartość 390 zł 
8	Czujka ruchu 1 sztuka - 	      cena       229 zł. 1szt.  wartość  229 zł 
9	Kontaktrony 4 sztuki-                 cena    179 zł 	 4 szt.  wartość 716 zł 
10	Przyciski ścienne 3 sztuki 	-        cena       51 zł  3szt. wartość 153 zł 
11	Centralka, kompletna, z zasilaczem - 	 2 099 zł  1szt. wartość  2 099 zł 
12	Inne, konieczne do uruchomienia systemu lub do obsługi -   zł 	0	                                           -   zł 
*RAZEM  7 178 zł* 

Oczywiście system realizuje zadane działanie z mojego zapytania.

----------


## Krzybagi

Oferta z firmy NEXWELL jest bardzo rozbudowana. Wymienię, co jest w ofercie: 
Elementy główne (płyta głowna Nexo X1, zasilacze, karta magistrali TUKAN)
Sterowanie oswietleniem (4 obwody plus 2 LED plus 2 RGB) - uwaga nie wyraziłem się chyba w zapytaniu jasno, dlatego w ofercie mam moduł bez ściemniacza, ale myślę, że to nieduża różnica w cenie.
Ogrzewanie - sterowanie 4 obwodami wł/wył.
Rolety - jeden moduł obsługuje 4 rolety.
Manipulator - panel dotykowy LCD 8,4" oraz 3 Wielofunkcyjne Przyciski Programowalne TUKAN.

*Całość wyceniona została na 9 907,32 zł*

Mam jeszcze drugą ofertę z NEXWELLa na system FOX, ale muszę ją dokładnie przejrzeć, żeby nie wprowadzić nikogo w błąd, a na pierwszy rzut oka wydaje mi się o połowę tańsza.

----------


## Krzybagi

Kolejny mail, jaki otrzymałem z wyceną:
".... wycena IBeka pozwalajca spełnić wymaganą funkcjonalność. Jedyne czego nie ma to czujniki natężenia światła - nie występują one w naszej standardowej ofercie, ale możemy je dokonstruować. W systemie pozostają jeszcze do wykorzystania dwa wyjścia triakowe."

Moduły wyjściowe: triakowy 16 wyjść 1120zł, moduł RGB 190 zł
Moduły wejściowe: podklawiszowy 8 wejść 3 szt. po 198zł= 594 zł, czujnik temperatury 2*25=50zł, moduł MASTER klawiszy 160zł, wejścia cyfrowe na szynę DIN 8 wejść 230zł, czujka ruchu 120zł, kontaktrony 4*45=180 zł.
Sterowanie+interfejsy: Jednostka sterująca i licencje 2400zł, konwerter magistrali 2*180zł=360 zł, zasilacz 12 VDC 140 zł

*RAZEM 5544zł*

Do systemu można się podłączyć przez www , zdalny pulpit , lub np. podłączyć monitor dotykowy jako interfejs sterowania.

System realizuje zadanie z mojego zapytania.

----------


## Krzybagi

Mam jeszcze jedną wycene w mailu, dopiszę po pracy wieczorem na forum. Teraz  tak na szybko refleksja, że ceny są podobne, najdroższy system zawiera w cenie montaż. Myślałem, że będzie to proste zadanie, znajdę jeden lub dwa systemy i zdecyduję, a tu im dalej w las tym więcej drzew. Co do drugiego systemu NEXWELLA, to muszę jeszcze dopytać, a osoba która przesłała mi ofertę jest na urlopie, ale za dwa dni wraca, więc też zamieszczę kalkulację foxa.

----------


## stkop

> http://www.darin.pl/system,24


http://evertiq.pl/news/10293

http://www.eae-elektronik.pl/projekty_realizowane.html

----------


## Maanniutek

a ja proponuje nie tylko porównywać wyceny różnych systemów ale sprawdzic referencje  w stylu gdzie takie systemy są zamontowane a nie tylko że sie reklamują, opinie użytkowników o tych systemach, awaryjność a dopiero podejmować decyzję. polecam też system firmy LCN on mieści sie w założeniach 200 pln na m2, jest tych systemów bardzo dużo zamontowanych na życzenie możemy klientowi pokazać obiekty na których są te systemy zamontowane a opinii może klient sam zasięgnąć. W razie pytań zapraszam do kontaktu.

----------


## stkop

> http://evertiq.pl/news/10293
> 
> http://www.eae-elektronik.pl/projekty_realizowane.html


a tym czasem...
http://modulowo-blog.pl/kiedy-to-mod...-raspberry-pi/

----------


## Krzybagi

Po rozmowie z NEXWELLem okazuje się, że sytem FOX realizuje proste logiki, dla bardziej złozonych lepszy jest NEXO.

----------


## Krzybagi

Witam po świątecznej przerwie. Mam kolejną i chyba już ostatnią ofertę.
Wycena z wibee.pl, wycena oparta na produktach systemu MY HOME Bticino/Legrand.

 1.	LED ściemnialne, 2 obwody – 2*318,60 = 637,20 PLN
 2.	LED rgb – brak bezpośredniej obsługi RGB przez system (oprócz zastosowania 3 ściemniaczy ale to absurd). Niedawno zamówiliśmy do testów współpracujące z systemem urządzenie mogące wysterować do 8 kanałów PWM (czyli np. 2xRGB + 2x jednokolorwy LED), kosztuje około 300 PLN. Jest też bramka do DMX, ale w tej przykładowej instalacji to jak strzelanie z armaty do muchy...
 3.	Żarówki 4 obwody – 1*243 = 243 PLN
 4.	Rolety, 3 sztuki – 2*243 = 486 PLN (tak naprawdę możemy wysterować tym 4 rolety)
 5.	Pomiar jasności – 2*290 = 580 PLN (tutaj należy się wyjaśnienie, że nie jest to typowy wyłącznik zmierzchowy, jak w niektórych pozostałych wycenach, ale coś bardziej zaawansowanego – połączenie czujnika natężenia światła z wykrywaniem obecności domownika, taka czujka steruje ściemniaczem w ten sposób, że po wykryciu obecności bada czy trzeba doświetlić pomieszczenie czy nie, np. w ciągu dnia nie włączy światła, wieczorem włączy na 50%, w nocy na 100% itp. Zwykłe wyłączniki zmierzchowe jak w kilku innych wycenach to koszt około 300 PLN za dwa.)
 6.	Czujka ruchu – 198 PLN (nie wiem do czego ma służyć czujka, są tańsze, są droższe, zależnie od rodzaju i sposobu zastosowania)
 7.	Centralka ogrzewania (wbudowany jeden czujnik temp) – 903.85 PLN
 8.	Dodatkowy pomiar temperatury – 217.30 PLN
 9.	Przekaźnik sterowania 4 obwodami grzejnymi – 249,10 PLN
 10.	Kontaktrony wraz z odpowiednim interfejsem – ok 280 PLN
 11.	Przyciski do wyboru:
 a)	Szklane przyciski dotykowe 6 klawiszy * 2 sztuki (czyli 12 klawiszy) – 2*561,25 = 1122,50 PLN
 b)	Standardowe przyciski 4 klawisze * 3 sztuki – 3*183,40 = 550,2
 12.	Zasilacz 376,30 PLN
 13.	Moduł scenariuszy 1457,50 PLN


Razem przy wybraniu sterowania dotykowego wychodzi około 6750 PLN, przy klawiszach standardowych 6200 PLN (ceny netto, katalogowe).
Przyciski dotykowe wyglądają tak:
http://www.multiroom.fr/wp-content/u...le-bticino.jpg
Przyciski „standardowe” wyglądają np. tak: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8203/8...13c7b4f3_z.jpg
Do wyboru w przyciskach standardowych wiele rodzajów ramek, np.:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_QKZAGHJydf...600/kytkin.jpg
Moduł scenariuszy jest opcjonalny, np jeśli w systemie jest alarm, to scenariusz z zapytania może być ustawiony w centralce alarmu i moduł scenariuszy jest niepotrzebny.

----------


## homiq

Jak widać porównanie systemów w taki sposób niewiele daje. Każdy system ma swoje specyficzne rozwiązania i nie da się ich porównać 1:1. Taka konkluzja zawsze kończy porównania, które robią nasi klienci. Maanniutek ma sporo racji w tym aby weryfikować przy porównaniu jakość komponentów, jakość obsługi, gwarancję. To wszystko ma wielkie znaczenie jeżeli inwestor chce używać bezproblemowo system przez wiele lat. 

Odnośnie tego, że Homiq jest wstępnie najdroższy :
1. trzeba porównać konkretną konfigurację dla domu, w naszym systemie największy koszt stanowi jednostka centralna i rozkłada się na wszystkie funkcje (im więcej funkcji tym taniej) a wskazane porównanie nie ma odzwierciedlenia w rzeczywistości, jest bardzo uboga.
2. koncepcja - praktyczne porady - wytyczne dla branżystów - nadzór nad wykonawcą elektrycznym - montaż rozdzielnicy - konfiguracja - opieka po sprzedaży     - to długa droga i niesie swoje koszty w porównaniu ze sprzedażą produktu na zasadzie : proszę na ladzie leżą Pana urządzenia  (u nas wszystkie usługi są w cenie)
3. nasza wycena zawiera zdecydowanie więcej funkcji niż w zapytaniu, dodatkowo w cenie jest profesjonalna sieć wifi i ochrona przeciwprzepięciowa dla sprzętu 

I tu przechodzimy do meritum wycen. Inteligentny budynek to bardzo rozbudowana oferta na przestrzeni usług / urządzeń / oprogramowania. Każda z tych części jest bardzo ważna dla końcowego efektu dlatego oferty czysto sprzętowe nie dają obrazu sytuacji. My hołdujemy zasadzie wyceny obiektowej, która pozwala uwzględnić dokładne oczekiwania klienta i ostatecznie otrzymujemy ofertę, w której klient wie za jaki efekt płaci.

----------


## Krzybagi

Zgadzam się, że to porównanie cenowe nie dało mi tyle ile bym oczekiwał - a oczekiwałem, że ułatwi mi wybór. Mam wrażenie, że dalej jestem na początku drogi. Z drugiej strony zdaję sobie sprawę, że nawet najlepszy produkt może dużo stracić na kontakcie z "fachowcem", który go będzie instalował. Jeśli podłączenie pralki lub kuchenki może stanowić traumę dla klienta, właśnie z powodu pseudofachowca, który ją podłaczy - to co dopiero taka trudna automatyka.
Najlepiej byłoby (teoretycznie) ograniczyć kontakt z fachowcem instalatorem do minimum, np. do spotkania na temat potrzeb i do szybkiej (jeden dzień) instalacji. Jeśli system jest prosty w obsłudze, to może nie trzeba bedzie instalatora więcej oglądać?
Ceny różnych, zamieszczonych wyżej systemów są według mnie na podobnym poziomie. Koszt usługi niestety nie został porównany, z powodu mojego zapytania. Wiemy, że Homiq ma tą uslugę wliczoną w cenę, a Fibaro jest bezprzewodowe, więc pewnie też tanie w instalacji.
Kupując produkt ważne są rózne cechy, w tym to co kupujemy oczami - czyli przyciski i grafika przy obsłudze systemu. Samo hasło "dom inteligentny" niesie w sobie (moim zdaniem) coś nowoczesnego, dlatego ważne aby nadążało za nowinkami.
Zgadzam się, że bezpiecznie kupować sprawdzone rozwiązania od firm zasiedziałych w branży, tylko co,  jeśli one są mniej kreatywne od tych nowych rozwiązań? Niby te starsze fimy mają dużą przewagę, bo znają technologię, mają stabilność i doświadczenie, ale czasem to właśnie sprawia, że każda ich nowość musi współpracować z tymi starszymi elementami, czyli ciągną pewien balast. Starszy sytem pewnie ma też większy wachlarz dostępnych funkcji.
Zdaje się, że najlepiej, zebym wziął urlop i objechał cała Polskę aby obejrzeć i dotknąć każdy system  :smile:

----------


## stkop

Tak jak pisze HomiQ. Kalkulator nie jest najlepszym doradcą w przypadku doboru systemu ID. Może właściwie być jedynie pomocą przy weryfikacji, który system jest w naszym zasięgu. Do ceny systemu należy doliczyć ceny infrastruktury... będą inne dla systemu, który głównie instalowany jest rozdzielnicy, inne dla systemu, który instalowany jest przewodowo czy radiowo w puszkach. Dodatkowo część systemów może swobodnie korzystać z typowych czujników alarmowych, niektóre mogą współpracować tylko z dedykowanymi dla danego systemu, jeszcze inne mogą po prostu zczytywać rejestr stanów z centralki alarmowej. Takich trudnych do wychwycenia dla laika parametrów oferty jest więcej. Dodatkowo koszt usług instalacyjnych też może się bardzo różnić w zależności od tego jak system jest przyjazny dla instalatora, czy skomplikowany i warafinowany pod względem funkcjonalności [co wbrew pozorom, z tego co się orientuje jest bardzo zróżnicowane]. Dodatkowo odpowiedzialność za sukces instalacji [po za różnymi "widzi misie" użytkownika] w mojej opinii w 40% zależy od producenta systemu a w 60% od instalatora.... dlaczego nie 50% na 50%... bo to instalator ma wiedzieć co oferuje i instaluje.

Wracając do tematu wątku:

F&F szykuje premierę kolejnego swojego systemu... Tym razem ma być bardziej automatyczny i do tego centralny, bezprzewodowy [ale za to z podwójnymi kanałami komunikacji]. Ciekawa migracja od rozproszonego przewodowego F&Home [pod względem programowym prymitywny wynalazek] do radiowego systemu centralnego F&Home Radio.

----------


## dendrytus

> F&F szykuje premierę kolejnego swojego systemu... Tym razem ma być bardziej automatyczny i do tego centralny, bezprzewodowy [ale za to z podwójnymi kanałami komunikacji]. Ciekawa migracja od rozproszonego przewodowego F&Home [pod względem programowym prymitywny wynalazek] do radiowego systemu centralnego F&Home Radio.





> *INSTALACJA SYSTEMU*
> 
>  Montażu instalacji F&Home Radio może dokonać jedynie wykwalifikowany instalator, który odbył szkolenie z zakresu instalacji, obsługi i konfiguracji. W przypadku montażu samodzielnego lub przez nieautoryzowanego instalatora firma F&F może odmówić darmowego wsparcia technicznego oraz wypowiedzieć warunki gwarancji udzielanej na elementy i montaż systemu.
> Autoryzowany instalator legitymuje się indywidualną kartą z imieniem, nazwiskiem oraz numerem autoryzacji.


Podają na wypadek próby samodzielnego montażu.

----------


## Krzybagi

Instalator to z pewnością połowa sukcesu. Przecierz na system będę patrzył przez pryzmat osoby, z którą będę rozmawiał, słuchał jej (raczej jego  :smile:   ) rad. Czy to bedzie KNX czy F&F - to będzie tylko tak dobry, jak fachowiec od montażu. 
To zawsze duże ryzyko, bo jak się kiepsko trafi z firmą montującą, to radość z nowego zakupu może być mniejsza niż oczekiwania.
Na priv maila dostałem zaproszenie od sytsemu darin do obejrzenia ich mieszkania pokazowego - jestem prawie umówiony. Prawie, bo możliwe, że będę w okolicy i jeśli "styknie" mi 2 wolne godziny, to się skuszę.
Z tego, co do tej pory pzreczytałem o systemach, to widzę, że np.KNX to 'mercedes' czyli możesz mieć full wypas system, doświadczenie (pewność), ale jesteś zdany na obsługę z dostepem do licencji. Czyli jeśli chcę zmienić sceny, to muszę prosić swojego instalatora o pomoc (zł). Wiążę się na całe zycie z serwisem.
Są systemy - pewnie z krótszą historią i mniejszym doświadczeniem - gdzie mógłbym sam byc panem i władcą  ustawiania scen  :smile: 
I to kusi i to nęci,

----------


## dendrytus

> Z tego, co do tej pory pzreczytałem o systemach, to widzę, że np.KNX to 'mercedes' czyli możesz mieć full wypas system, doświadczenie (pewność),* ale jesteś zdany na obsługę z dostepem do licencji*. Czyli jeśli chcę zmienić sceny, to muszę prosić swojego instalatora o pomoc (zł). Wiążę się na całe zycie z serwisem.


Kupując Porsche jesteś skazany na autoryzowany serwis.
A tak na poważnie, to skąd wy wyciągacie te brednie?
Program do KNX kosztuje 100€ i w zupełności wystarcza do kontroli scen, termostatów czy drobnych zmian.
Pytacie wujka google i znajdujecie tylko podobne brednie, a nie znajdujecie tego że program ten można mieć za DARMO, tylko trzeba zdać kurs online.




> Z tego, co do tej pory pzreczytałem


Wystarczyło żebyś przeczytał posty na tym forum, a nie wypisywałbyś podobnych bredni.

----------


## homelogic

Dobry wieczór wszystkim,

wybór systemu IB to ciężki temat. 

Na początek parę generalnych faktów o których nie wolno zapomnieć:
- Producent zawsze zachwala swój produkt
- Marketing kłamie
- Mało który elektryk ogarnia idee i złożoność systemów IB
- System kupujemy minimum na kilka jak nie kilkanaście lat

Co idzie za tymi kilkoma faktami, nie wolno dać się omamić bajom które sprzedaje producent. Ogólnie marketing prze na sprzedaż, fora są poobstawiane klakierami i po przeryciu internetu robi się większa kołomyja we łbie niż na początku. Aby sprawnie wybrać system IB należy trzymać się PLANU. Oto jego główne elementy:

1. Rachunek sumienia połączony z psychoanalizą i medytacją Zen. 
Kim jestem? Co to znaczy "umieć"? Czy Chi mojego domu jest odpowiednie? - w tym punkcie determinujemy czy jesteśmy brodatym adminem bez perspektyw na rodzinę***, ale z umiejętnością pisania pamiętnika kodem maszynowym, czy może gościem który po prostu lubi swojego ipada bo okienka robią "ziuuu" gdy macham paluchem. Jeżeli jestem brodatym adminem to nie czytam dalej, tylko klecę sobie pająka na arduino albo nawet na atmedze, chyba że mi się nie chce. System wtedy można brać każdy, najlepiej świeżutki acz z potencjałem i żeby producent był możliwie blisko (typu Polska). Bardzo szybko staniemy się głównym filarem danego działu R&D i możemy liczyć na bonusy, gratisy albo chociaż na możliwość potestowania wczesnych bet****. Jeżeli już wiemy że nie jesteśmy adminem a co najwyżej zwykłym userem, to przechodzimy do następnego punktu. 

(*) - Zdarzają się oczywiście wyjątki czyli admini bez brody i z żonami. Aby precyzyjnie określić czy należymy do kasty adminów należy zadać sobie pytanie "Czy pieniądze na dom i system zarobiłem w szeroko pojętej branży IT?"
(**) - Podobieństwo do rzeczywistych osób lub sytuacji czysto zamierzone  :wink: 

2. Rozbicie świnki. 
Ile mogę wydać na system. Bardzo ważne pytanie. Wszyscy jęczą na zasady przetargów które faworyzują cenę i potem autostrady trzeba zdzierać po pierwszej zimie, ale jak przychodzi co do czego to porównują oferty pod względem ceny również w tym wątku. Paranoja. Głównym kryterium powinna być założona funkcjonalność, potem możliwości rozbudowy, potem cena a potem design. 200 zł za metr to takie minimum na fajny i w miarę złozony system. 

3. Określenie etapu inwestycji. 
Połozona elektryka, własnie schną tynki i fugi między płytkami? Już po ptokach. Bezprzewodówka. Witamy we wspaniałym i wypełnionym mistyką świecie startupów, wschodzących standardów i wiader z bateriami. Let the force be with you. Nie ma chyba nic bliższego starodawnej magii, niż rzeczy które dzieją się na odległość bez kabelków. Prawdziwy fachowiec od systemów RF jest równie często spotykany jak buddyjski arcymistrz stylu małpy albo gandalf biały. Niektórzy fachowcy od RF mają umiejętność błyskawicznego pojawiania się w wybuchającym obłoku pary - oczywiście przy założeniu że maja zasięg. Jeżeli nie mamy jeszcze połozonej elektryki to przechodzimy do następnego punktu. W każdym innym przypadku albo decydujemy się na rozrycie ścian albo warto podczas pełni odprawić rytuał przyzwania Prawdziwego Fachowca Od Systemów Bezprzewodowych, który poprowadzi nas w głąb króliczej nory. Przydaje się Gruby Portfel - wtedy Fachowiec od RF może wziąć nas na dewizowy rejs liniowcem EnOcean.com, który jest najbardziej komfortową i bezobsługową opcją na dziś, do tego zgodną z ISO. 

4. Wybór wykonawców
System IB to nie tylko światełka, to tak naprawdę połączenie wszystkich możliwych instalacji w jedną. Rola wykonawcy systemu jest podobna do roli architekta i najlepiej jeśli jest z panem architektem koordynowana. Wykonawca systemu powinien dostarczyć projekty wykonawcze albo wskazać ekipy od kabelków, ogrzewania, wentylacji i wszystkiego co ma w nazwie "instalacja". Panowie Ziutek z Mieciem co robią bez rachunku wszelkie "panie - gżejniki, elektrykie, glazurkie no i system też panu załozymy"? Zapomnij. Firma która się za to zabierze powinna mieć własny Showroom, gdzie ci pokażą parę systemów do wyboru albo ew. obwiozą cię po domach pokazowych wybranych producentów. Branie bezpośrednio od producenta lub od firm mających jeden system w ofercie niesie ze sobą ryzyko nadmiernej ekspozycji na pozytywny marketing. Prekroczenie określonej dawki megamarketingów na kilogram masy ciała skutkuje zgalareceniem mózgu i stępieniem mozliwości poznawczych. Można się przez to łatwo nabawić depresji posystemowej.
Fajnie jak firma robi dodatkowo teletechnikę, elektrykę, alarmówkę, monitoringi  i ogólnie zna się na budowlance. Łatwo to ocenić podczas rozmowy, wyprawy na obiekt czy chociażby odpowiedzi na pytanie o przygotowanie projektów wykonawczych i dokumentacji. 

5. Wybór systemu
Zasadniczo równoznaczny z wyborem firmy która go uruchomi i będzie serwisować. Proste jak drut. Firma dobierze odpowiedni system. Jak się upieramy na rozwiązania z pogranicza DIY i "sam sobie będę grzebał" to przechodzimy do nastepnego punktu, aczkolwiek tutaj też istotna jest firma, czy jest dobry kontakt, support itp. 

6. Dalsza rozbudowa systemu
Jeżeli chcemy grzebać i rozbudowywać, fajnie zdecydować się na coś maksymalnie otwartego. Wtedy w wyborze systemu ważna jest też jak największa ilość kilkuliterowych akronimów pisanych dużymi literami które znajdziesz w instrukcjach albo usłyszysz np. LAN, UDP, GET, POST, RS485, RS232, SIP, VoIP, IR, 0-10V, LED, DMX, DALI, HVAC, PV i inne MTV. Ilość akronimów określa możliwości dowolnej rozbudowy systemu w latach wg wzoru: otwórz nawias, ilość akronimów razy WAF (Wife Approval Factor, 1 w przypadku braku zony) zamknij nawias, przez ilość członków rodziny pow. 7 lat. Specjalnym akronimem jest KNX, który automatycznie podnosi wynik wzoru do maksymalnej wartości. Zestaw powyższych akronimów przyda się też w punkcie nr. 4, gdzie dokonujemy rozmów z paroma firmami. Jeżeli dana firma potrafi wytłumaczyć tobie znaczenie i możliwe zastosowania każdego z nich, to oznaka że dobrze trafiłeś.

----------


## Sztywniak

@homelogic : tylko w jednym się z Tobą zgadzam :
* Marketing kłamie*
już sama nazwa "Inteligentny dom" jest mocno naciągana ponieważ większość dostępnych "ID" w Polsce to po prostu automatyka i to technologicznie zapóźniona.
Nie ma tu znaczenia że pracuje w branży IT bo nawet przeciętny Kowalski który ma :
w telefonie : sterowanie głosem, prostą sztuczną inteligencję, rozpoznawanie twarzy, sterowanie gestami, tagi NFC , transmisję Video ...
w TV : sterowanie głosem, gestami, rozpoznawanie twarzy , zamawianie pizzy ...
jak zetknie się z tym co jest do wyboru na rynku ID to następuje konsternacja.
Większość systemów to proste sterowanie roletami, oświetleniem , jakieś on/off. Sterowane z przycisków na ścianie, ewentualnie ze smartfona ale także w sposób pozostawiający wiele do życzenia.
Jak widać po TV i smartfonach technologie są dostępne tylko w branży ID się ich nie stosuje.
Nie dziw się więc że ludzie (brodaci czy nie) sami zabierają się za integracje.
Od 1.5 roku szukam rozwiązań które mógłbym zastosować u siebie w domu i wszystko jest OK dopóki czytam foldery reklamowe bo jak przychodzi co do czego to już nie jest różowo.
Prosty przykład : Naciskam na smartfonie żeby ID wykonał scenę "TELEWIZJA" i później muszę odłożyć smartfona i dalej sterować pilotem od TV. 
Przecież to jest chore. Dlaczego nie zrobić sceny na pilocie od TV albo sterowania TV za pomocą smartfona ? 
Znalazłem fajne rozwiązanie (pod KNX) w którym jedna aplikacja sterująca na smartfona robi to kompleksowo. Teraz tylko musiałbym poszukać kogoś kto to potrafi wdrożyć co pewnie zajęłoby mi kolejne 1.5 roku i naraziło na straty.
Już nie wspomnę o tym że kanały w TV przełączam ruchem ręki (gestem), więc dlaczego by nie zrobić wywołania sceny "TELEWIZJA" na gest ?
To są tylko 2 proste przykłady a mógłbym je mnożyć.
Dodatkowo problemem jest to że "instalatorzy" ID wydają autorytatywne opinie mimo że nie maja w jakimś temacie pojęcia. 
Tyle razy już usłyszałem że czegoś się nie da albo śmiech za plecami że jakieś fantazje o nierealnych rzeczach opowiadam.
Właśnie dlatego Ci z brodami lub bez zabierają się za to sami.
Sam chętnie bym zapłacił za zrobienie ID a nie męczył się z pisaniem po pracy skryptów do ID bo nie ma komu tego zlecić.

Kiedyś u mnie w branży krążyła taka anegdota :
Bill Gates : gdyby branża moto rozwijała się w takim tempie jak IT to samochody by już latały nad ulicami
na co ówczesny prezes GMC odpowiedział : tak, tak i na każdym skrzyżowaniu samochód trzeba by restartować ...
ostatnie czasy pokazały że prezesa GMC już na stanowisku nie ma a w samochodach mamy coraz lepszą automatykę łącznie z automatycznym parkowaniem czy prowadzeniem ...

Kończę bo i tak za dużo napisałem, dodam tylko że uogólniam i być może są wyjątki ale ja się nie spotkałem.

----------


## homelogic

Ależ ja się nie dziwię, a brodatych (lub nie) darzę głębokim szacunkiem. Ja tylko wskazuję, że jesli jesteśmy brodaci (albo i nie) to nie jest istotny wybór systemu. Sami sobie damy radę z ETSem, drabinką czy innym skrypcikiem. Tacy ludzie pchają systemy do przodu.

Co do wątku dotykającego głęboko idące integracje... Chcesz zintegrować pilota? Kup odpowiedni pilot, są kombajny z wifi i innymi cudami. Chcesz sterować smartfonem TV? Jest opcja nadajników IR. Tyle że osobiście nie polecam codziennego sterowania za pomocą smartfona. Zasypia, wymaga dużej ilości kliknięć i nie czujesz pod paluchem który przycisk dusisz. Zapalanie czegokolwiek z telefonu szybko się nudzi, co zauważysz gdy trochę pomieszkasz. Po około roku użytkowania systemu najważniejsze staje się bezobsługowe ogrzewanie, zautomatyzowane rolety, ogród czy alarm oraz statystyki, które coraz rzadziej, ale wciąż śledzę. Nadal też sobie cenię dostęp zdalny, szczególnie do monitoringu i domofonu. Liczy się tylko to co ciebie naprawdę odciąża od dodatkowych czynności, a nie dokłada kolejne. Leżąc na kanapie i tak będziesz w większości przypadków sterował pilotem, a scene TV będziesz odpalał z przycisku na ścianie, bo to mniej kliknięć, nie musisz sięgać do kieszeni, i tak idziesz kolo przycisku itp. itd. 

Twoja scena "Telewizja" jest u nas nazywana "Funkcja Mamusia". Gdy przyjeżdża mama aby podlewać kwiatki synkowi w domu podczas wypadu na narty, to ma swój przycisk na ścianie. Przycisk wyręcza ją we włączeniu amplitunera kina 9+1, TV, odpowiedniego kanału, dekodera i bóg wie czego jeszcze na 12 pilotach. Po naciśnieciu przycisku włącza się TV Trwam lub inny klan, lampka na stoliku, zasłania się roleta i gasi się światło na górze.

----------


## Sztywniak

jestem pewien że jeśli moje integracje będą ergonomiczne to cała rodzina z przyjemnością będzie tego używać.
Przykład ze smartfonem miał tylko pokazać że obecne rozwiązania są "takie sobie".
Wstawać żeby na ścianie włączyć scenę, sięgać po smartfona, sięgać po pilota ?? po co, skoro mogę machnąć ręką.
Nawet sam pilot od TV powinien załatwić sprawę, ma tyle "wolnych" guzików. Jakbym miał wstawać żeby na ścianie włączyć scenę to na 100% przestałbym tego po czasie używać. Tu masz absolutną rację. 
Napisałeś : "Co do wątku dotykającego głęboko idące integracje" , właśnie nie potrafię zrozumieć dlaczego w taki sposób większość podchodzi.
W Samsungu, LG jest gotowe API więc nie trzeba pisać tysięcy linii kodu. Dodatkowo do integracji z TV jest CEC i uPnP co też nie jest jakąś wiedzą magiczną. 
Jedynym dużym problemem jest to że za pierwszym razem trzeba ten wysiłek podjąć by go później kopiować na kolejne instalacje.
Niestety nie znam nikogo kto się tego podjął więc jestem zdany na siebie.
Dobrze wiesz że nie jestem z tego powodu szczęśliwy  :wink: 
W poprzednim poście napisałeś jeszcze o instalatorach którzy powinni mieć rozeznanie w kilku systemach ID.  100% racji. Takie osoby mogą mieć doświadczenia z różnych systemów co jest bezcenne.

pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## stkop

> Niestety nie znam nikogo kto się tego podjął więc jestem zdany na siebie.
> Dobrze wiesz że nie jestem z tego powodu szczęśliwy 
> W poprzednim poście napisałeś jeszcze o instalatorach którzy powinni mieć rozeznanie w kilku systemach ID.  100% racji. Takie osoby mogą mieć doświadczenia z różnych systemów co jest bezcenne.
> pozdrawiam serdecznie


Pytałeś może w firmie IHMS? Coś czuję że mieli by Tobie sporo ciekawych rzeczy do zaoferowania.
Bazują na WAGO I/O Gateway i Modbus

http://www.ihms.pl/products/show/32
http://www.ihms.pl/products/show/16
http://www.ihms.pl/products/show/8
http://www.ihms.pl/products/show/27

Mają tego naprawdę sporo, więc jest co przestudiować na ich www.

----------


## stkop

> @homelogic : tylko w jednym się z Tobą zgadzam :
> * Marketing kłamie*


A masz tutaj na myśli jakąś konkretną f...firmę?  :cool:  Czy wszystkich tak chcesz do jednego worka wrzucić?

----------


## Sztywniak

@stkop: wielkie Ci dzięki za linki.
Jutro tam dzwonie  :wink: 
Co do kłamiącego marketingu to wystarczy zajrzeć do wątku o ID za 15000. Niektórzy takie rzeczy wypisują że włos się jeży.

PS: fajny blog, będę zaglądał.

----------


## Sztywniak

@stkop: nawet nie wiesz jak mi dobrze zrobiłeś tymi linkami.
Kontakt z firmą fantastyczny,  do tematu podchodzą z pasją.
Włączniki, panele funkcjonalne i estetyczne.
Najbardziej jednak zaskoczyły mnie możliwości integracji, lista robi wrażenie. 
Plugin do sterowania ID na TV kosztuje normalnie pieniądze. 
Czekam na cały cennik z nadzieją że czar nie pryśnie.

Jeszcze raz dziękuję.

----------


## Sztywniak

gdyby ktoś chciał sterować swoim domkiem z poziomu TV Samsunga tj. głosem, gestami, pilotem to opis API jest tutaj :
http://developer.samsung.com/smarttv

----------


## stkop

> @stkop: wielkie Ci dzięki za linki.
> Jutro tam dzwonie 
> Co do kłamiącego marketingu to wystarczy zajrzeć do wątku o ID za 15000. Niektórzy takie rzeczy wypisują że włos się jeży.
> 
> PS: fajny blog, będę zaglądał.


Ciesze się, że moje gryzipiórstwo czasem może się komuś przydać. Co do Bloga to dzięki i zapraszam do komentowania. Jeśli chodzi o IHMS to również czekam na Twoje info odnośnie relacji cena/możliwości, bo nie znam ich oferty od tej strony.

----------


## szymon321

> gdyby ktoś chciał sterować swoim domkiem z poziomu TV Samsunga tj. głosem, gestami, pilotem to opis API jest tutaj :
> http://developer.samsung.com/smarttv


Ja jestem jednym z tych brodatych adminów i chciałem sobie kiedyś sterować ID z telewizora samsunga, był słoneczny rok 2009. Kupiliśmy do domu telewizor chyba UE40B7000, wersje z najnowszymi bajerami ale w wersji z podświetlaniem krawędziowym. Kolejność działania była taka:
1. Pojawiły się pierwsze polskie widgety, samsung zapowiedział że będzie API i SDK dla hobbystów
2. Pół roku NIC
3. Powstała strona Samsunga gdzie można było się zarejestrować i wyrazić chęć dostępu do systemu. Oczywiście trzeba było podać się za firmę, napisać jakie aplikacje będzie się pisać, itp.
4. Pół roku NIC
5. Oficjalnie Samsung razem z Yahoo uruchomiło dostęp, forum developerskie
6. Udało się pobrać SDK
7. Udało się napisać własny prosty program, uruchomić go na symulatorze
8. Konieczne było "hakowanie" telewizora w menu serwisowym by włączyć tryb developerski, bo Polska to dziki kraj gdzie biegają nieniedźwiedzie i nie ma developerów
9. Udało się zsynchronizować telewizor z kontem developerskim Yahoo i pobrać aplikację
10. Aplikacja działa HURRA
11. Około 2010-11 burza zabiła mój telewizor, z ubezpieczenia kupiłem "nowego" samsunga UE40C7000, bo wersje B były już wycofane i zastąpione czymś nowszym
12. Okazało się że Samsung zmienił engine do widgetów, nie korzysta już z silnika Yahoo, tylko jakiś inszy, insze SDK. Jak ja się ciesze że nie włożyłem pracy w swój własny widget do IB.
*Finalnie: Kupiłem sobie tablet, dalej rozwijam własne IB w oparciu o przeglądarkę www, czysty HTML i JS*

----------


## szymon321

> gdyby ktoś chciał sterować swoim domkiem z poziomu TV Samsunga tj. głosem, gestami, pilotem to opis API jest tutaj :
> http://developer.samsung.com/smarttv


Ja jestem jednym z tych brodatych adminów i chciałem sobie kiedyś sterować ID z telewizora samsunga, był słoneczny rok 2009. Kupiliśmy do domu telewizor chyba UE40B7000, wersje z najnowszymi bajerami (LAN, USB, Filmy, Internet) ale w wersji z podświetlaniem krawędziowym. Kolejność działania była taka:
1. Pojawiły się pierwsze polskie widgety, samsung zapowiedział że będzie API i SDK dla hobbystów
2. Pół roku NIC
3. Powstała strona Samsunga gdzie można było się zarejestrować i wyrazić chęć dostępu do systemu. Oczywiście trzeba było podać się za firmę, napisać jakie aplikacje będzie się pisać, itp.
4. Pół roku NIC
5. Oficjalnie Samsung razem z Yahoo uruchomiło dostęp, forum developerskie
6. Udało się pobrać SDK
7. Udało się napisać własny prosty program, uruchomić go na symulatorze
8. Konieczne było "hakowanie" telewizora w menu serwisowym by włączyć tryb developerski, bo Polska to dziki kraj gdzie biegają nieniedźwiedzie i nie ma developerów
9. Udało się zsynchronizować telewizor z kontem developerskim Yahoo i pobrać aplikację
10. Aplikacja działa HURRA
11. Około 2010-11 burza zabiła mój telewizor, z ubezpieczenia kupiłem "nowego" samsunga UE40C7000, bo wersje B były przestażałe
12. Oczywiście Samsung zmienił engine do widgetów, nie korzysta już z silnika Yahoo, tylko jakiś inszy
*Finalnie: Kupiłem sobie tablet, dalej rozwijam własne IB w oparciu o przeglądarkę, czysty HTML i JS*

----------


## Krzybagi

Ja wracam do początku wątku - znalazłem pzred chwilą film na youtubie o darinie, mam nadzieję, że pokażą coś więcej jeszcze, ale zdaje się, że samo sterowanie jest dość proste w obsłudze. Ten przycisk na ścianie wygląda dość dobrze, ale światło się w nim odbija i nie do końca jestem pewny, chyba trzebaby wziąc go "do ręki" żeby ocenić.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbw6RqFpXI8

----------


## gentoonx

i już mi się nie podoba skoro oświetlenie może być "włĄczane", a nie włączane - Polska język-trudna język

----------


## Krzybagi

Są następne filmiki- wpisałem darin dom i wyskoczyły 3. Sterowanie rzeczywiście jest świetne i proste. Chyba pojadę zobaczyć ten system.

----------


## dlw

System Darin wygląda ciekawie ale zastanawiam się czy jest możliwa i w jaki sposób integracja z systemem alarmowym np. z Integrą Satela?

----------

